# External HD with 211



## crockett_18

I hooked an external drive to my 211. Nothing happened, when I pressed the DVR button on the remote, I received Error 958. 

"The device connected has an unknown error and cannot be used as a DVR"

I should note that it was previously used for my PC, and still has files on it from my PC.


----------



## thomasjk

You have to activate the EHD by paying a $40.00 fee to convert your 211 to a DVR. See http://www.dishnetwork.com/supportsection/dvrconversion


----------



## crockett_18

I unplugged the USB and re-tried it, and the error went away. 

Just have to call Dish now.


----------



## BobaBird

The Dish receiver will format the EHD, so make sure you have another copy of any of those PC files you don't want to lose.


----------



## crockett_18

All ready copied over the files. Just did not want to start the process with Dish, with that error message.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The EHD cannot exceed 1 TB for the 211/211k receiver. Thanks.



crockett_18 said:


> All ready copied over the files. Just did not want to start the process with Dish, with that error message.


----------



## P Smith

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> The EHD cannot exceed 1 TB for the 211/211k receiver. Thanks.


Old value ... I did test and posted a positive result of using *2 TB drive* as EHD with ViP211.


----------



## BobaBird

Been waiting over 4 months now for the 211k to get the same 2TB capacity update.


----------



## P Smith

Can't check for the 211k, but did 2 TB for 211 ... Did you try or just waiting a confirmation from someone else ? HDD prices is up 2x or 3x anyway.


----------



## BobaBird

Don't have a 211k to try. Seems odd it wouldn't have been upgraded around the same time, it at least hasn't appeared in the release notes, so it might be left as a user discovery.


----------



## Grandude

P Smith said:


> Can't check for the 211k, but did 2 TB for 211 ... Did you try or just waiting a confirmation from someone else ? HDD prices is up 2x or 3x anyway.


I don't have a 2 TB disk but do have a 211k if you would like to cruise up 101 to SR with your 2 TB we could try it out.:grin:


----------



## P Smith

NP, if gas and mileage will be compensated .


----------



## mickeyboat

Can I use one of those smaller (Playing card size) Disks say .5 TB that uses power to run it via the USB interface? I want to use it in my RV and there is not room for a larger disk! If not, other alternatives?


----------



## P Smith

You could try (while it not recommended); I saw many of those enclosures - almost all of them has a connector for external power (round hole), if your have it, just buy +5VDC 0.5A [center wire positive] power brick.


----------



## dontech

P Smith said:


> Can't check for the 211k, but did 2 TB for 211 ... Did you try or just waiting a confirmation from someone else ? HDD prices is up 2x or 3x anyway.


Just tried a WD 2TB Elements powered drive with my 211K and it failed to recognize the drive, giving an error that the drive was incompatible.. I have the same 1TB drive on my 211k and have no issues . Guess I will be using the 2TB drive on my 722K..


----------



## P Smith

dontech said:


> Just tried a WD 2TB Elements powered drive with my 211K and it failed to recognize the drive, giving an error that the drive was incompatible.. I have the same 1TB drive on my 211k and have no issues . Guess I will be using the 2TB drive on my 722K..


That's bad news, perhaps the WD Elements is the culprit. I would try another USB enclosure with some well known good SATA-USB controller inside.
Can't imagine if FW of 211k is far behind of FW of 211.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Has the external hard drive feature been activated on your account? Without this activation, you would not be able to use the EHD to convert the 211k to a DVR. The 722k doesn't require this activation. Please let me know. Thanks.



dontech said:


> Just tried a WD 2TB Elements powered drive with my 211K and it failed to recognize the drive, giving an error that the drive was incompatible.. I have the same 1TB drive on my 211k and have no issues . Guess I will be using the 2TB drive on my 722K..


----------



## dontech

yes--no issues with the 1TB drive on the 211k, just the 2TB drive -thanks


----------



## P Smith

dontech said:


> yes--no issues with the 1TB drive on the *211k*, just the 2TB drive -thanks


Confusing ppl ... the thread is specifically for old 211.


----------

